# Backpack vs. Messenger Bag



## mcsqueak

Hello,

So with gas prices rising I'm thinking more about commuting to work by bicycle more. I already commute sometimes during the late spring/summer/early fall, but generally don't in the winter because I work in an industrial area with lots of crazy traffic, and being seen in the dark/rain is a concern.

At any rate, I was hoping that some of you long-time commuters would be able to offer bag suggestions.

My ride is a Felt z85, so not what would be an "ideal" commuter bike. That rules out saddle bags and the like, and I just can't justify buying another bike for commuting, even though I know that would be ideal.

I have an old Timbuk2 messenger bag, which works OK when I'm not carrying much. The thing I don't like is that on a long ride, or if it is loaded down, it hurts the shoulder it goes over. And even with the cross-strap cinched down, the bag still slides to the side.

So I was thinking about something like this also from Timbuk2.

I'd appreciate opinions! I don't need to haul around much, but sometimes lunches, or a change of clothes if I'm not going straight home after work. My commute is about 15 miles, with some rollers and small hills.


----------



## bahueh

with a commute that long, go with what's comfortable. I use a shoulder bag but it occasionally tweaks my back if there's too much in it. I can typically survive as my ride home is only 5 miles. I carry the same amount of stuff (clothes and lunch and wheel changing tools) but have found the shoulder bag reallly restricts my breathing on hills.....
I would think the small version of that bag would work fine.


----------



## kbollox

the larger of those two will give you sight line issues over the shoulder, I get this with my SealLine Urban Bag too. 
I'm totally in the back pack camp, really just about anything will do. I've seen some day-hiking backpacks at REI that would be great for commuting. (and cost less than "bike specific" packs)


----------



## frpax

I tried commuting with a backpack. It made me very sweaty where it made contact with my back. I tried a messenger bag, but never could get the single strap set up to work with me. 

I ended up buying a rack & trunk bag, and that made the commute MUCH more enjoyable. The original commuter bike was not designed for a rack, but "P"-clamps made it work just fine. I now have a dedicated commuter bike.


----------



## dysfunction

yea, I agree with the 'whatever you're comfortable with'. I can't use a backpack, it hurts my shoulders but I can use a messenger bag for the same distance commute you have. That being said, I really need to get a dedicated bike and go with panniers, having to carry a 15" laptop just sucks.


----------



## chocostove

I've found the Timbuk2 bag to be very uncomfortable for more than light use. The strap and stabilizer design is too "loose" to be efficient. 

I like my chrome much better, although, I took one of those disposable plastic cutting boards cut it to size and reinforced the back so that the bag was a little more rigid and so that it distributed loads better and so odd shaped objects didn't dig into my back. The shoulder strap and adjuster are far more comfortable than the Timbuk2.

I've been using a Ortlieb rolltop messenger bag lately as well and I like it a lot. It's cavernous, it has a rigid backing, and a foam padding on the back where it meets your back. The only thing I don't like is the rolltop closure tends to obscure my vision when I look back. But they make smaller versions too.

The bag you linked looks pretty good. I'd say go for the medium. It's only ten bucks more and you can never have enough space. It's better to have more room and just not use it.


----------



## mcsqueak

Hi all, thanks for the responses!

I too prefer to not wear a bag at all, because I sweat a ton. In the morning it's not an issue because it's cool and I can "cheat" and take the train most of the way to work, but in the evening I like to ride all the way home, and even stretch the ride to 20-30 miles and really enjoy it.

However, sometimes you just need to carry stuff and a bag in inevitable. I'll look into the Ortlieb and Chrome bags too.


----------



## SBH1973

I have a short 2 mile commute everyday. And the best solution is a backpack and a basket. No, seriously – a wire basket attached to a bike rack with small hose clamps. Stick your backpack in it and don't get a sweaty back. And on those days when you do need to carry something else, wear the backpack and use the basket.

Trust me - this is the best way to go. I have a pretty big backpack and it fits snugly in my basket. I imagine I look a little silly riding in to campus, but I'm not too concerned.

Get a Wald, 3133 or 3114. Pull of the handle and mount and get four small hose clamps to attach it to the bike rack.

http://waldsports.com/index.cfm/wald3133basket.html


----------



## Scott B

I have a Chrome Ivan backpack and like it pretty well for when I commute on my bikes without racks. I can ride with about 5 lbs in a messenger bag, more then that and I'm an unhappy person. With a backpack I can carry a laptop, lock, tools, lunch and clothes, and geneally feel alright.

If you aren't carrying much I'd get something smaller then an Ivan. I'd probably trade for one size down if I got the chance (the Pawn I think). All that said, I usually prefer panniers. So, panniers first, backpack second, messenger bag in a distant 3rd.


----------



## LC

Do whatever it takes to make your bike carry the weight. It not only feels better, but it also saves your back from long term problems. There are many different ways to fit a rack onto just about any bike.


----------



## reidcc

I was doing 12 miles each way during the summer months- and 38 each way by car just to get to where I'd park and ride.

I was using a backpack because it was one I could strap across upper chest and waist as well- and it would be very stable. Yes- I would sweat, but I carried my work clothes and lunch in the backpack. When I got to work I'd hang up by biking shorts and top to air out.

I've never used a messenger bag- so I guess I don't understand how stable and balanced it could be.

Chris


----------



## H.Bicycletus

I too found the Timbuk2 to be uncomfortable and replaced it with a Pro-Lite Small from Pac Designs. It's extremely well designed and constructed (and it's actually not small---it's only small compared to the Pro Lite Large which would probably hold a case of beer and then some. . Made in Canada by a small company run by a former messenger. My commute is about 15 miles each way and the Pac bag is excellent. Not cheap . . .but truly great stuff often isn't.


----------



## H.Bicycletus

*Pac Designs*

I too found the Timbuk2 to be uncomfortable and replaced it with a Pro-Lite Small from Pac Designs. It's extremely well designed and constructed (and it's actually not small---it's only small compared to the Pro Lite Large which would probably hold a case of beer and then some. . Made in Canada by a small company run by a former messenger. My commute is about 15 miles each way and the Pac bag is excellent. Not cheap . . .but truly great stuff often isn't.


----------



## mcsqueak

Awesome, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## BianchiJoe

I can't imagine why so many people find the Timbuk2 to be uncomfortable. I've been using three of them in various sizes for almost ten years. They do make a shoulder-strap pad that might help; I have one in the closet that I never felt necessary to use. By adjusting the main strap a little lower when the bag is full and/or heavy and a little higher when it's light and/or emptier, I can dial in a comfortable fit for any length ride. I will say that the bigger the bag, the more comfortable it seems to be.


----------



## H.Bicycletus

the main strap on my Pac Designs bag are attached differently than on the Timbuk2 and are more comfortable. The strap can be loosened and tightened easily with one hand. The Timbuk2 was ok but not great. I never had the padded strap and imagine that may have made some difference, but the Pac bag is simply a much higher quality bag- - -but one truly designed by and for full-time messengers. Maybe it's overkill for commuters but it works for me.


----------



## JChasse

i tried commuting with 3 different messenger bags, and just couldn't get it right. i could manage the actual commute (barely), but if i wanted to add 15 miles on either leg, i couldn't stand it. i also had a pseudo bike-specific backpack that i didn't like. then i got an osprey flap jackpack,and have found the sweet spot!

if anyone wants to buy a lightly used manhattan portage messenger bag let me know...


----------



## JChasse

i tried commuting with 3 different messenger bags, and just couldn't get it right. i could manage the actual commute (barely), but if i wanted to add 15 miles on either leg, i couldn't stand it. i also had a pseudo bike-specific backpack that i didn't like. then i got an osprey flap jack from my wife for xmas,and have found the sweet spot!

if anyone wants to buy a lightly used manhattan portage messenger bag let me know...

on edit: for clarity, my flap jack is the backpack style, not the messenger bag type


----------



## llama31

You could try combining a large seat bag, like one of these  with your existing shoulder bag. That puts the weight up kind of high on the bike, but i know there are several people on this site who use similar bags for commuting.


----------



## Jaxattax

*I must be in the minority*

I use a Timbuk2 bag and it works great for me. No swaying or comfort issues on my 30 mile round trip commute. 
I can't use a backpack as one of the straps rubs the spot where my clavicle broke a few years ago.


----------



## dstreelm

I've been commuting for about 6 months and I use this puma sailing backpack, the red version.

http://www.shop.puma.com/Sailing-Backpack/pna885116493751,en_US,pd.html?cgid=51600

I really like it because it's waterproof, a must for protecting my papers and electronics. I also tried the messenger bag thing at first but I could never get it to stay on my back without falling off to the side.


----------



## threecarjam

llama31 said:


> You could try combining a large seat bag, like one of these  with your existing shoulder bag. That puts the weight up kind of high on the bike, but i know there are several people on this site who use similar bags for commuting.


I second using a Carradice or similar saddlebag. I go back and forth between messenger bag/panniers/saddlebag, the Carradice works great if I don't have to haul a laptop + a bunch of other crap. I use it with a quick release system as well, for easy on/off. The weight is higher but it's right behind your butt, and I don't think it affects handling much at all. Plus, those prices on wiggle are crazy insane cheap.


----------



## skizzle86

My commute's also a 15mile one way with some rolling hills, I find a bag uncomfortable and tiring on the shoulders regardless if it's a messenger or backpack. Like others have said anything on my back will make me more sweaty. I've since purchased the Chrome champ jacket that has rear pockets and a handlebar bag. This setup carries everything I need for my commute.


----------



## fasteddy07

I do 15 each way, rollers etc - Timbuk2 - 17" mac book pro, tons of other stuff - I have tried it all, backpacks, panniers, I like my Timbuk2 -


----------



## DrRoebuck

Rear rack. Pannier. It will eventually come to do this, so quit wasting time. HTH


----------



## skiezo

I also ride to work quite a bit if the job is within 15 miles or less. I just ride one of my Dean
bikes to work.
I really love my Osprey talon 22 for my ride. it is a really nice pack with tons of features
that make it nice. I carry my lunch,flip flops,work socks and a pair of gym shorts to 
put on under my bibs. 
You can check out quite a few similar packs at moosejaw or backcountry.com.
The talon 22 is 1300 cubic inches. I just bought a talon 11 for when I do longer rides on the weekends.


----------



## BentChainring

Panniers > Messenger Bag > Backpack


----------



## lazybean

Used my Camelbak Mayhem (back pack) and a professional messenger bag, the Camelbak was more comfortable for my 11mile (each way) commute. With that said, rack mounts and panniers are a must for my new bike.


----------



## squirrelest

I used to bike 5 miles to school, with a 15 pound backpack, and a gym bag... It really teaches you how to pack lightly, haha. The straps will cause your shoulders to start burning and your back to start hurting. I found messenger bags to be more comfortable, but then again, I am really huge on muscle imbalance. Get a fender, and a crate  Just make sure it's super secure, especially if you're carrying fragile things like a laptop. Happy commuting!


----------



## Andy M-S

Concur. If literally the *only* thing I need is a little paper and a book, I grab my briefcase and strap it on. If there is anything else I need, even for a short hop, it goes in a pannier. Which means most of the time, especially in hot weather when I don't want to ride in anything that goes beyond my knees...


----------



## trek7100

Lumbar Bag - Mountainsmith makes a large one. I sweat alot and anything on my back is uncomfortable.


----------



## heathb

I use a back pack. I have a bunch of different types that I use according to the weather. This time of year since it's so hot and humid I use a mesh totally breathable back pack which helps to keep things cooled down. 

Bad weather I use one that seals up to keep my work cloths dry. 

I like to hammer hard on my way back home and a messenger bag would never feel right.


----------



## lampshade

BentChainring said:


> Panniers > Messenger Bag > Backpack


This. If I'm carrying anything substantial for over 4-5 miles it's going on the bike. So much better.


----------



## uncle dave

skiezo said:


> I also ride to work quite a bit if the job is within 15 miles or less. I just ride one of my Dean
> bikes to work.
> I really love my Osprey talon 22 for my ride. it is a really nice pack with tons of features
> that make it nice. I carry my lunch,flip flops,work socks and a pair of gym shorts to
> put on under my bibs.
> You can check out quite a few similar packs at moosejaw or backcountry.com.
> The talon 22 is 1300 cubic inches. I just bought a talon 11 for when I do longer rides on the weekends.


Whats that talon 11 like? I have a Gregory z30 that is awesome but way too big 90% of the time. Can you fit a full size notebook/binder in it?


----------



## Curlyrick

*Avoid Osprey Stratos*

Osprey. Talon is nice. Stratos promises to keep the bag off the back.

:idea::blush2:

edit: While the Osprey Stratos is a great bag, it is best used for what it was designed for: hiking.

The frame rises high and bumps into the back of one's helmet, making riding uncomfortable and quite frankly dangerous.

I've sent back a Deuter that was too short and the Osprey.

An Ortlieb Velocity is on the way . . . hoping that will do the trick.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I wore a backpack for a long time. Then I got messenger bags and liked them better. My favorite is the Timbuk2 size Large. The XL is too big an unmanageable for me, and the medium wasn't really enough for days when I did a lot of different things. I guess I've had better luck than some with getting the load to sit on the right part of my back. I like it fairly low.

I had panniers for a while in college and didn't like them. Too much screwing around. I had a commute up a nasty hill for a while more recently and decided to try again with different panniers, and shopped for a set with an easy attachment system. I like them a lot better.

Now I tend to alternate, depending on whether I'm on my racing bike, which doesn't have a rack, or my commuter. I'll choose the commuter if I have to carry a lot of weight, in order to also use the panniers. (Or if I'm going somewhere where the bike's not going to be secure.)


----------



## Cyclist69

I used a backpack for long time. Mostly for mountain biking, hiking and motorcycle riding. You do get sweaty but you make do. I would think you would have more support with a backpack, then a messenger bag. I say go backpack.

My commuter bike has panniers and this is the best way to go.


----------



## korbs

I just got an ergon backpack. They are pretty awesome turns out. Ive taken it on long rides, commutes, and even mtb routes. I would check them out if you get a chance. I still switch between that and my messenger bag though, mainly for the sake of speed. The ergon bag is sort of like putting a backpacking pack on, takes a minute to clip in and adjust.


----------



## F45

Avoid butt-packs. I did a forty mile ride with a 6lb butt pack and the extra weight made my butt give up after 30 miles! I could sit down no longer. Had to stash my buttpack in a dry creekbed and come back for it in my car.

edit - the Mountainsmith lumbar pack was what I was using. It puts all the extra weight on your butt. Unacceptable!


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Interesting. I like to wear my messenger bag low, so the weight transfers into my butt rather than my hands.

Or panniers.


----------



## L_Johnny

Also commute with an ergon. The well designed suspended straps provide quite a bit of exposed areas for cooling off.


----------



## bob.satan

i always ride with a messanger bag, carries plenty for the trip to work, and as stated before, it makes you think about packing lighter.


----------



## Guest

For about the last year I've been commuting to work and doing most short trips in town by bike. I've been bike-commuting (less frequently) for four years total. I use this when going to work or if only carrying a relatively small number of items (comparable to a backpack full):

amazon.com/timbuk2-Bullitt-Pannier-Messenger-Bag/dp/B002WC8ZYW -- pannier/messenger bag. It's kind of uncomfortable to ride with it AS a messenger bag though, think of it more as a pannier bag that can be easily carried (relatively) short distances.

This is a good option for commuters, especially for places where you need to leave your bike locked outside for extended periods of time. The bag can be pretty quickly unclipped and carried with you. 

Note my decision to use a pannier like this was motivated by climate. I used to live in Southern California and would ride with a backpack. I now live in Tucson, AZ and would get ridiculously sweaty riding around in the heat with a backpack.


----------



## lastingxcauses

I would use a back pack


----------



## Slow Eddie

*+1 for panniers.*



DrRoebuck said:


> Rear rack. Pannier. It will eventually come to do this, so quit wasting time. HTH


^This.

I started commuting this spring when my office moved, and my commute went from riding through the university, over an interstate, and past the airport to mostly lakeside MUT riding. I didn't want to buy more stuff, so I just used what I already had.

All spring I used a backpack, a Vaude Splash Air 20+5. Bike-specific, with a mesh/cantilevered back panel and plenty of space to carry a change of clothes, lunch, and a mini u-lock. Vastly preferable ATMO to my messenger bags (Chrome Citizen, Crumpler Seedy Three, Timbuk2 Dee Dog) for my largely flat, 7-mile one-way route.

It was fine while it was still cool, but now that it's hot, I'm getting to work a little sweatier than I'd like, and with no shower facilities and patients to see almost as soon as I roll in the door, the less I perspire on the ride in, the better. So Brown Santa is delivering a rack and briefcase pannier in the next few days (the 'cross bike, despite saying "Reparto Corse" on it, actually has full rack braze-ons out back) and I anticipate much more comfortable commuting to follow.

If it's a road bike without braze-ons, consider a rack like the Tubus Fly or the Axiom Streamliner Road DLX. Mounts via the QR and brake bolt, and has enough setback to privde heel clearance for shorter chainstays.


----------



## brittonal

I would use a backpack as well. I couldn't imagine riding with a messenger bag. To me, it would move around to much and drive me nuts.


----------



## wiggy1

If I may make a suggestion, get a stronger seatpost and then get a quick release seatpost mounted rear rack such as 

Amazon.com: Avenir Cling-On Seatpost Racks (Black, QR Cling-On)

or one that can take paniers such as

Amazon.com: Delta Post Porter Rack

Depending on your travel load, a trunk may be all you need and there are many trunks that have zipout panniers. At a 15 mile commute distance you will want to get the gear off your back so you will want to continue to commute. A backpack is good for only doing 3 - 4 times a month, but any more than that justifies the investment in a propper carrying system. Plus if you do the trunk on a rack, it will be in your slip stream so it won't slow you down too much.


----------



## Potential Roadkill

I second the ortlieb messenger bag/backpack option. I have similar issues with the rolltop closure blocking vision. I also have a chrome medium sized messenger bag, I find it makes me sweat more than the ortlieb. The other advantage to the ortlieb is it is completely waterproof.


----------

